# Remember me??



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Heeey  not been on here for ages!!

Who Is still here? The 2009-2010 guys??

Missed you guys  
Whats the latest news??


<3
xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey hows you.. you aint been on for ages..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

hi ya hun missed ya:001_smile:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm greaat  How is everyone??

Missed you to bordie


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

hiya hun! welcome back!! xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey! I wondered where you disappeared to! Welcome back! :001_smile:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome back 

How are you hun? Hope your well xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

So many familiar faces   Hope every one is well  

any news that i dont know?

<3


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> So many familiar faces   Hope every one is well
> 
> any news that i dont know?
> 
> <3


TDM has filled her house with so many animals that she now has to sleep in the garden :yesnod: :lol:

I have a few new additions too.. Only a few 

9 rabbits, 3 hamsters and 15 mice to be precise (blame YR for that ) :blushing: :lol:

Do you have any more additions?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you going to be posting some recent piccies of your ickle fur babies, as you know, we _neeeeeeeed_ cute piccies to feed our fur baby addiction! :thumbup: :yesnod: 



srhdufe said:


> *TDM has filled her house with so many animals that she now has to sleep in the garden* :yesnod: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: haha! Sarah, you crack me up hun


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: haha! Sarah, you crack me up hun


:blink: Dont tell her i told you about it. She's a tad embarassed as they cant even get into the house to get clean clothes, so they are having to do without :eek6: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oi Sarah you said you wouldnt tell anyone we live in a shed, and to be honest clean clothes are very over rated, you hardly notice the smell after a month or two. So how the devil are you Hannah, really really pleased youre back on pf .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Stop telling porkies about the shed. We all know you just sleep under a tarpaulin cos the shed is filled with mice. Thou shalt not tell porkies :nono: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Stop telling porkies about the shed. We all know you just sleep under a tarpaulin cos the shed is filled with mice. Thou shalt not tell porkies :nono: :lol:


Ok I was trying to sound posh, at least you didnt tell everyone Im really a man


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ok I was trying to sound posh, at least you didnt tell everyone Im really a man


But you just did 

At least i didnt tell them your correct age


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> But you just did
> 
> At least i didnt tell them your correct age


Flippin eck definately not, if anyone found out Im really only 15 I would be so embarrased .


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Flippin eck definately not, if anyone found out Im really only 15 I would be so embarrased .


Hun your old age is making you forget to add the 1 to that number :
And no... I dont mean that you are 16!!! :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Hun your old age is making you forget to add the 1 to that number :
> And no... I dont mean that you are 16!!! :lol:


How very dare you , Im not a day over 80.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Welcome back hun  Whatcha been up to?? Only added about 20 more furries since you were last on :lol: Nowhere near as many as those 2 mad people called Gill and Sarah :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Nowhere near as many as those 2 mad people called Gill and Sarah :lol:


 How very dare you rrr: :lol:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

Yesssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back ULLAH.... hope you stick around this time


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

heehee  lol I have missed you guys xx


----------

